# Advice please - big boy turned into big baby!



## Phrixus (Sep 13, 2011)

So Phrixus is 6 months old yestreday. He was a perfect little puppy, nothing inordinate - not barking, house trained easy, got along great with our 2 year old Malamute female, didn't chew, steal, or whine. My fiancee was a stay at home "mom" to the pups, and indeed Phrixus has never been away from her for more than a few hours at a time, and always he had Page with him in those moments.
A couple weeks ago we became me, and the ex took our malamute and both moved 500 miles away (nothing more than she got scared and ran once reality that we were house shopping set in - don't fall in love with an immature person I guess).
I thought I was doing the right thing by starting some changes that day. I moved him from kibble that was causing skin issues (serious improvement already) to raw. I also set up a crate for the first time, and started feeding him in the crate with the door locked. I'd leave him in the crate for a few minutes after he was done eating, and at various times thru the day I'd put him in for increasing periods of time. When I have to go to work, he's always been free in the house, and he had no accidents.
Each day I think he whines more. At first it was the good kind, needs to go out, wants attention when I am busy with paperwork. Then it escalates... he whines when I leave for work, when I get home, when he is 5 minutes from his scheduled dinner...
About 4 days after the new life starts, he steals two bags of treats, eats a 4lb bag of cat food and of course makes an incredible mess over a 10sq ft area of carpet in a 2 hour span when I had to run an errand. Since that day, he is excited to see food, he goes to his crate when I tell him to, but the instant I lock the door, he doesn't eat and he starts whining. 
I have never left the house with him in the crate. The longest he is ever in there is in the mornings when I feed him, I might take a shower while he eats... we're talking 20 minutes with it taking him 15 to eat...
Today, I had to leave the house at 5am, and was back by 8am which is his normal wake up and eat schedule. When I arrived home, there was stone cold poo RIGHT ON THE LANDING - he normally doesn't have to go until after morning feeding. 8am feeding rolls around, I tell him to crate, he gets in, I put the bowl in, shut the door, he starts whining, doesn't eat, and doesn't stop whining until 15 minutes ago after I got his crap cleaned up and he was quiet in the crate for 2 straight minutes.
His food is untouched. Growing 6 month old pup, there are two country pork ribs, 1/2 lbs of tenderloin and 4 oz of chicken livers and hearts just sitting there. 
Anyway... it's a novel I know... but the reason for the post... I can understand that his life has been turned upsidedown(face) but I am trying to be a good dad. What am I doing wrong as you can see, and what advice do you have to curb the increasing anxiety. As I type, he's on the couch, touching me, and whining frequently. My job is not a scheduled easy setup - most days I'm home in less than 8 hours, some times it's 10-12 before I can get back, other days it's 2-3 hours out and home the rest. I never would have gotten Phrixus if I had known we were going to be solo at the 6 month mark. I love my boy and I want him to be mentally healthy. I am trying to schedule play dates with other dogs, and was planning on starting him on serious training at 6 months - now I don't know if I should correct these issues before starting him on the big stuff. 

Advice from the ones who know please =(


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You didn't mention the amount of exercise he's getting. I wake up early enough to take my dogs out for exercise before I go to work. He's probably bored and misses is friend. So now you have a bit of extra energy to burn off. When dogs are bored they will get into trouble.


----------



## Phrixus (Sep 13, 2011)

when I get home from work I play with him in the yard, we've not gone on many walks... but the converse is that he's 1/2 GSD, the other half is St Bernard/pyrenees - he's a huge lazy boy... but I guess with the good food and the stress I could see the energy levels coming up. Guess it's time to start going for a morning run. So basically wear him out before I go to work? Which basically means get used to being worn out at work myself


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You will both be in better shape, physically and mentally. A morning run can settle you down and help you focus better at work. Also, he is 6 months old and most puppies are starting a 'teenage' phase around that time. They test us and they want to do what THEY want to do.... are less eager to please us than themselves.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Phrixus said:


> Which basically means get used to being worn out at work myself


No it shouldn't. You don't have to run a marathon, specially if he is on the lazy side. I have 3 dogs 9, 7 & almost 2. I switch up my morning routines. For the last 2 months I have been walking all 3 together again, individual walks can get too time consuming before work. So we've been going on 40-45 minute walk daily. If I wait until after work to walk the dogs, Im just too tired so I leave after work for some backyard play. I honestly don't feel my morning walks wear me out for the day, I think it actually has the opposite effect and I am lazy, its good for your health too! You can give him a stuffed kong or something when you leave and he _*should*_ start to be more content.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I definitely think he's insecure about the changes in your household. It's well-known that kids often act out when there's a death in the family, Mom & Dad get divorced, etc. Dogs are the same in that they need a secure "pack" to feel safe. 

In retrospect, it was probably a bad idea to change from kibble to raw and start crating at the same time your ex left. If a dog is sensitive (and yours obviously is) those little changes can add up quickly. 

Since he's housebroken and doesn't chew, I'd put the crate back in the garage for a while. It seems like the addition of it is adding stress and it's not really doing anything positive. 

I honestly wouldn't worry about the fact that he pooped in the house a few days ago. His body is adapting to the new diet, he's been stressed, he was sick a few days before when he ate the cat treats. . . I don't think it's a housebreaking issue, I think he had an upset tummy.

Dogs thrive on routine. I have an unpredictable schedule like yours, but there are a few constants: my dogs eat at the same time every day, and we go for two walks a day at the same time. I would encourage you to try to get _him_ on as regular of an eating and exercise schedule as you can. I would also highly encourage you to take him out on a walk (doesn't have to be a run) every day. The walk does good things for his mind and body beyond the physical exercise. Getting out of the house WITH YOU to walk around your "territory" (neighborhood) every day is incredibly good for him.

And if a 30-minute walk in the morning wears you out for the day, you've got other problems.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I think your pup is stressed out by the changes. Also, he feels YOUR stress, which stresses him out more. Use the advice above and try to stop sometimes, relax and enjoy him. Allow him to comfort you.


----------



## Phrixus (Sep 13, 2011)

great advice... 
i say a run because I'm supposed to be training for a Tough Mudder - 10K obstacle course... so instead of doing the training after work I'll move part of it before


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the idea of adding some outside-the-house activity for him and you together--a walk or run is a good idea.

I also think that you should look at how you might be inadvertently rewarding or responding to his whining. If he whines and you look at or talk to him, it's becoming a communication tool for him--so he is likely to whine more. 

If you keep the crate in the picture, why not just feed him in there with the door open for a while. Pick up any uneaten food after 10 minutes and offer him dinner at his normal time. 

You may also be feeding him more than he needs to eat right now--sounds like he's just starting to get used to the raw feeding.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I take my dog for a walk every morning before I go to work. It does not have to be strenuous, but does take the edge off. I also take her for a walk every evening, too. If your dog is only 6 months old, I'm not sure it is advisable to make a dog that age run to much, as in jogging. It is OK to let the dog free run, but making it go for a run while you train might be to much for his young joints.

Are there any doggie day care's around you? When my dog was younger I took her to day care once a week so she was not left alone all day every day while I was at work. I took her on Wednesday which kind of broke up the week, and it sure tired her out, and enabled her to play with other dogs.


----------



## Phrixus (Sep 13, 2011)

I won't make him run or anything, I'm no where near ready for the 10k - so it will be walk/jog. 

So the consensus appears to be that keep up what I'm doing, make sure I'm not rewarding the whine, and start training him more and wearing him down a lil. Sounds good. 

PS - learned a valuable lesson today. When he is at a full tilt run, he can and will barrel head first into me and over me without a care in the world. Just FYI incase anyone else is as dumb as I was =)


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Establish a routine as previously mentioned and also the walks will help strengthen your bond with him. The next few months he will be going through MANY phases and sometimes you will want to pull your hair out..sometimes kiss him...and then pull your hair out again...don't forget to come to the forum...there are alot of experienced people who have had many of the challenges that you are experiencing. Good Luck and GO COLTS! (If you are a fan)


----------



## Phrixus (Sep 13, 2011)

lol - I was a Peyton fan, and became a Colts fan... now I'm just worried that Buffalo is gonna own this year (cause that's where the ex is rooting). That doesn't make me evil right?

And it's a new routine for us both. Right now he's not whining, cause I just put breathe right strips in his ears and he's not really all that pleased with them - though it only took one in each to make them at attention!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Phrixus said:


> PS - learned a valuable lesson today. When he is at a full tilt run, he can and will barrel head first into me and over me without a care in the world. Just FYI incase anyone else is as dumb as I was =)


Yes. never lock your knees when big dogs are running around. I had my knees locked and my friend's Presa Canario (120lb) barreled into me. My knees literally haven't been the same since.


----------

